

Custom Sony Malware Indicates Previous Knowledge of Sony Networks - cpeterso
https://www.bluecoat.com/security-blog/2014-12-04/custom-sony-malware-indicates-previous-knowledge

======
mobiplayer
I wonder for how long were these guys inside Sony's network. This analysis may
indicate weeks or months, as it does the fact that the attackers extracted
terabytes of information without anyone noticing.

------
junto
It isnt clear from the article, but how did Blue Coat get the sample? Is Sony
their client and their product missed this malware and this is the postmortem?

------
us0r
OT but: "The site is using outdated security settings that may prevent future
versions of Chrome from being able to safely access it"

~~~
guiambros
That's because Chrome is phasing out SSL certificates issued using the
outdated SHA-1, starting with the minor warning (the yellow triangle) for
certificates with expiration date on or after Jan/2017\. In this case, the
certificate expires on 3/2018.

Ironically, Blue Coat is a security company [2].

[1]
[http://googleonlinesecurity.blogspot.com/2014/09/gradually-s...](http://googleonlinesecurity.blogspot.com/2014/09/gradually-
sunsetting-sha-1.html)

[2]
[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Blue_Coat_Systems](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Blue_Coat_Systems)

